# How to file a complaint against a bad real estate agent



## meshell (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello

Does anyone know how to file a complaint against a real estate agent?
He's really giving a hard time, not willing to give me my tenancy contract copy so no Ejari = no protection.
The landlord and his POA are out of UAE all the time so it's impossible to reach them. My contract ends in 1 month and I need a solution asap

Thanks
M


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Rera


----------

